# Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha Greenwich Village Cigar Review - Willing to give it another try



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha Greenwich Village Cigar Review - Willing to give it another try*

This cigar is pretty neat looking, with it's pigtail cap and unfinished foot. The construction seemed very firm, with only a few veins running the...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha Greenwich Village Cigar Review - Willing to give it another try


----------



## Victor Sinclair (Oct 5, 2009)

I belive it should get another try, it's a spicey smoke with a lively finish.
Its a simple cigar, offering no complexities, great 30 minute cigar.

_Wrapper: Connecticut Ecuador
Binder: Sumatra Indonesia
Filler: Peru, Nicaragua and Criollo 98 Dom Rep
Strength: Medium to full-bodied_


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Victor Sinclair said:


> I belive it should get another try, it's a spicey smoke with a lively finish.
> Its a simple cigar, offering no complexities, great 30 minute cigar.
> 
> _Wrapper: Connecticut Ecuador
> ...


 I have five of those that have been resting for about 3 months. I guess its time to light one up.

Much regards Jerry


----------

